# Unsuccessful DIY search: spark plugs



## mrkastro (Feb 10, 2005)

I searched the forums and the web and no luck. Just trying to see if anyone remember or knows a missing link. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

mrkastro said:


> I searched the forums and the web and no luck. Just trying to see if anyone remember or knows a missing link. Thanks in advance.


its super easy.

take off the coilpacks by carefully disconnecting the wiring harness. then take the special spark plug socket tool and then replace the spark plugs.


----------



## mrkastro (Feb 10, 2005)

K, thanks, I found the diy to remove the engine cover. Then what is getting me worried is the proper way to remove the coilpack. 

You mentioned to carefully disconnect the harness. What do u mean by that?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

This is a GTI not a 2.5 engine, but it's pretty much the same.

http://golfmk5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18676&highlight=diy+spark+plugs


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

cbs_24 said:


> This is a GTI not a 2.5 engine, but it's pretty much the same.
> 
> http://golfmk5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18676&highlight=diy+spark+plugs



I used his zip tie trick this weekend when i did mine and it worked very well. :thumbup:


----------



## mrkastro (Feb 10, 2005)

Thank you! Now I'm confident to start this task. Gonna get her new plugs a K&N filter, then next week when I have time I will change the fuel filter!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

mrkastro said:


> Thank you! Now I'm confident to start this task. Gonna get her new plugs a K&N filter, then next week when I have time I will change the fuel filter!



I swapped the fuel filter by using another DIY I found on here or golfmk5.com (i can't remember) on Sunday. Very simple once I figured out how to disconnect everything.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

I was able to remove my coil packs by hand...no weird tools needed.


----------



## mrkastro (Feb 10, 2005)

Meh, can't do it today. Autozone and Advance don't have the plugs and the air filter in stock. But on the other hand i saved $20 of my total order at advance online. The only place i can find the fuel filter is at dealer. These are my quote prices:

Part---------Advance-------------------------------Dealer

Plug---------$13.59 discounted to $11ea----------$16.80
F Filter------$37 but n/a-----------------------------$43
K&N filter $44.95 disc to $38-------------------N/A
Anti seize $3.00

Thanks again for the links!!


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Ouch on the fuel filter price. 1stvwparts has the plugs for just under $11 each and the fuel filter for just under $27.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

A1an said:


> Ouch on the fuel filter price. 1stvwparts has the plugs for just under $11 each and the fuel filter for just under $27.



ECS has it for thirty something and dbcperformance.com about the same.

http://www.dbcperformance.com/category_s/912.htm


----------



## twotech (Dec 11, 2011)

Like A1an said, I've also used my hand or gentle leverage with the right screwdriver many times. No special tool required.

Just curious if the fuel filter change is really required. I know it might be a maintenance item for diesel but regular gas as well?


----------



## mrkastro (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, thanks for the 1stvw suggestion, that's where I'm ordering the filter from, as advance sent an email and they dont have the filter in stock or anytime soon. I will receive all other parts Saturday and this will be my Sunday project. 

As for the filter replacement, I'm gonna do it now bcoz she's at 77k and i just took her today for the oil change($89 local vw dealer synthetic oil) and the next schedule oil change(as per vw mechanics) will be at 85k I know I know, thats what the sticker says 85k lol. Should I trust the 8k miles interval they are suggesting(and keep an eye at oil stick) or take her in at 82k? 

Another question... On ecstunning 40k maintenance kit they have the cabin filter, engine filter and a long round lookin filter. Whats this filter for and where is it located?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

mrkastro said:


> Well, thanks for the 1stvw suggestion, that's where I'm ordering the filter from, as advance sent an email and they dont have the filter in stock or anytime soon. I will receive all other parts Saturday and this will be my Sunday project.
> 
> As for the filter replacement, I'm gonna do it now bcoz she's at 77k and i just took her today for the oil change($89 local vw dealer synthetic oil) and the next schedule oil change(as per vw mechanics) will be at 85k I know I know, thats what the sticker says 85k lol. Should I trust the 8k miles interval they are suggesting(and keep an eye at oil stick) or take her in at 82k?
> 
> Another question... *On ecstunning 40k maintenance kit they have the cabin filter, engine filter and a long round lookin filter. Whats this filter for and where is it located*?



That's the fuel filter. It is located in front of the rear right wheel.


----------



## mrkastro (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry, I not referring to the metallic filter with 3 prongs. The one I'm asking about looks like an air filter, but circular and long. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Maintenance/Engine/Service_Kits/ES2184887/


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

mrkastro said:


> Sorry, I not referring to the metallic filter with 3 prongs. The one I'm asking about looks like an air filter, but circular and long.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Maintenance/Engine/Service_Kits/ES2184887/



That's the oil filter.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

mrkastro said:


> Well, thanks for the 1stvw suggestion, that's where I'm ordering the filter from, as advance sent an email and they dont have the filter in stock or anytime soon.


Those guys are great. Always super helpful with questions and the prices are fantastic. They are my go to source when I absolutely have to have an OE part and can wait a few days for it to get here. 

GermanAutoParts.com is also pretty good. I haven't used them much for MKV stuff but they were lifesavers for my MKII. Good parts at solid prices. Customer service is excellent as well.


----------



## mrkastro (Feb 10, 2005)

The parts arrived today and I couldn't wait so I installed the K&N air filter, but will do the plugs tomorrow morning because my engine was hot. It was super easy to remove the engine cover and I did the filter swap under 15 minutes.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

mrkastro said:


> The parts arrived today and I couldn't wait so I installed the K&N air filter, but will do the plugs tomorrow morning because my engine was hot. It was super easy to remove the engine cover and I did the filter swap under 15 minutes.


 
put some dishwashing soap on the mounting points so it will be easier to remove next time.


----------



## mrkastro (Feb 10, 2005)

cbs_24 said:


> put some dishwashing soap on the mounting points so it will be easier to remove next time.


 honestly it wasn't hard to pull the cover off, but i read somewhere to put WD40 at the posts, and i didn't do it. 
also on the DIY cover removal they mentioned to unplug only one sensor by the MAF, and my car has 2 that need to be unplugged, the MAF and one towards the front, close to the grill.


----------



## mrkastro (Feb 10, 2005)

I finally did the spark plugs swap today!!! 

It was super easy(my first attempt on any car) and i was able to remove the coils w/o any tools. I would recommend latex gloves to handle the No Seize paste. I applied with bare hands and that thing left my fingers sensitive to hot water and had a weird feeling for a few hours after. 

I noticed a few spots in/on the coils. They looked like/resembled dried glue :screwy:. It wasn't all over the coils, but in some parts of it and also inside where the coils are mounted. Is this normal? 

I can't believe the dealer charge $170 to do this! I spent $55 on plugs and borrowed/loaned a torque wrench from Advance AP. Of course, i couldn't do it without ya help. THANKS!


----------

